# Moose Pics



## moose35 (Apr 19, 2007)

here is some of my guys not all t's though....


----------



## moose35 (Apr 20, 2007)

don't worry once i re-size the t pics i'll put more


----------



## moose35 (Apr 20, 2007)

still more


----------



## moose35 (Apr 20, 2007)

the last one is of my suntiger she's closing herself in and rejecting food...she's gonna pop soon. she's already huge. i'll measure soon.


----------



## moose35 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## moose35 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## moose35 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## AlainL (May 2, 2007)

Hi!

Nice pics and collection.

Take care and keep on posting!

Alain


----------



## moose35 (May 2, 2007)

thanks and sorry for not all pics being of t's but i figured everyone would enjoy. do you like my mutant catfish?


----------



## AlainL (May 2, 2007)

moose35 said:


> thanks and sorry for not all pics being of t'sbut i figured everyone would enjoy. do you like my mutant catfish?


Don't be sorry, it's your picture thread , you can post wathever you whant.
I post all my animals pics on my thread.

Ya, your catfish is pretty cool.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## chris 71 (May 2, 2007)

is that a tiger shovel nose cat its got some pretty cool fins i used to keep fish and had a 200 gallon tank with tiger shovel nose a red tail cat and a jardini arawana keeping fish is an awsome hobby too


----------



## Doezsha (May 2, 2007)

Nice collection of animals you have


----------



## Cmendel (May 2, 2007)

Nice Chaco, is that a female?


----------



## moose35 (May 2, 2007)

@ chris 71- the catfish is a Sorubimichthys planiceps. its kinda rare in collections as they get huge. 5-6 foot range. but is is a cool cat. crazy predator also.will eat anything even if it dosen't fit in their mouths.

@ Doezsha- thanks very much. i will be posting more.

@ Cmendel- ya the chaco is a female. she's 1 of my favs.there is a story behind her. so she has a place in my heart.


----------



## tacomadiver (May 2, 2007)

Nice collection man!


----------



## JungleGuts (May 2, 2007)

wow nice collection, i like your scorps and slings. What is it about slings that is so damn cool!?


----------



## 138 (May 3, 2007)

nice pedes, cherry red?  
i have the same size irminia.  let me know when you sex it :}


----------



## Teratris (May 3, 2007)

nice pics and collection!! great scorpions :drool:


----------



## moose35 (May 3, 2007)

thanks guys. 


 @138 there are 2 diffrent pedes there. both s.s. dehanni. 1 vietnam...1 hong kong. and the irmina is a full grown female beast now. the 1 picture towards the top where she was closed in she was building a false eggsac.

 thanks again everyone
            moose


----------



## moose35 (Oct 21, 2007)

some more pics: just a few i promise


----------



## moose35 (Oct 21, 2007)

just a couple more 
do you know i like my p. irminia lol


----------



## moose35 (Oct 21, 2007)

just a few more...


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 21, 2007)

Awesome pics Moose


----------



## moose35 (Nov 28, 2007)

a few more


----------



## moose35 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## moose35 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## moose35 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## moose35 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## moose35 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## moose35 (Dec 27, 2007)

new skin



 moose


----------



## moose35 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## wayne the pain (Jan 3, 2008)

Some great pix, love the P irminia  

Hard work waiting for all pix to load though


----------



## Moltar (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome pics! I like the freshly molted roach. They look pretty cool when they're all shiny new & white like that.


----------



## pinkzebra (Jan 21, 2008)

You have a great collection! Your irminia is soo gorgeous. Love the white roach pics too.

Jen


----------



## Mallard (Jan 21, 2008)

What are those little black insects with red legs.
      Jason


----------



## moose35 (Jan 23, 2008)

platymeris sp. "mombo"




              moose


----------



## Choobaine (Feb 14, 2008)

You have the most awesome collection I've seen to date, absolutely gorgeous photos! Very lucky dude you are... I envy you  :worship: 

Hey I added a smiley, I've never used that one, that's how awesome this thread is!


----------



## moose35 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 20, 2008)

*nice thread*

very nice thread,wish the photos were labeled though,i have a pede just like your red one,sold to me as a chinese red dragon.
andy


----------



## moose35 (Feb 20, 2008)

Scolopendra subspinipes “Hong Kong”


is the red 1 that you saw



                           moose


----------



## verry_sweet (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice bugs Moose


----------



## moose35 (Feb 20, 2008)

thank you sweetie



                  moose


----------



## seanbond (Feb 23, 2008)

well rounded collec!


----------



## moose35 (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry....total clusterfudge on this post


----------



## AlainL (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice pics and collection man:clap:


----------



## pedro041484 (Apr 3, 2008)

that freshly molted roach is awesome... hehe


----------



## moose35 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys.....


           moose


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 10, 2008)

nice bugs man, dont forget to send that L. striatus to me when he matures lol


----------



## Horizon (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Moose,

Love the Suntiger pics and the blue Juvie Martinque if i'm right.


----------



## moose35 (Apr 10, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> nice bugs man, dont forget to send that L. striatus to me when he matures lol


i'll try. he's my favorite.


----------



## moose35 (Apr 10, 2008)

Horizon said:


> Hey Moose,
> 
> Love the Suntiger pics and the blue Juvie Martinque if i'm right.


yep P. irminia and A. versicolor



   thanks


                   moose


----------



## loyaluntodeath (Apr 19, 2008)

AWSOME picture thread! u have an amazing colelction! the best part is that even though u have alot of very diverse animals they are all well cared for! and show obvious signs of good health. 

the only down side is that u have a DELL *shivers*

 J\P!


----------



## moose35 (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks for the kind comments



p.s. i like my dell




                  moose


----------



## deez8legz (May 14, 2008)

Nice collection and good pics. Ok now you know I expect comments on my pics now lol. JK Very nice for real.


----------



## moose35 (Dec 27, 2008)

some new pics


----------



## moose35 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## moose35 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## jgwhite86 (Dec 27, 2008)

very nice!!


----------



## moose35 (Dec 27, 2008)

jgwhite86 said:


> very nice!!


THANK YOU





       moose


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice shots man.
Very nice collection.


----------



## jonnyquong (Dec 28, 2008)

GREAT shots! One thing might make it nicer for the noobs like me would be a short description of each photo or group of photos, perhaps just scientific names.
Again, GREAT shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## moose35 (Dec 28, 2008)

jonnyyquong said:


> GREAT shots! One thing might make it nicer for the noobs like me would be a short description of each photo or group of photos, perhaps just scientific names.
> Again, GREAT shots! Thanks for sharing!


i agree i wish i could start my thread from scratch again and label everything.


           moose


----------



## moose35 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 3, 2009)

Molts just never get old do they? Nice pics! :clap:


----------



## jellybean (Jan 7, 2009)

love all yur pics, esp your avics


----------



## moose35 (Jan 8, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Molts just never get old do they? Nice pics! :clap:


nope its freaking amazing how this new bigger spider comes out of the dull looking smaller exo....where did all that spider come from:?    lol








jellybean said:


> love all yur pics, esp your avics


thanks my avics love to get pics taken 


    moose


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 8, 2009)

moose35 said:


> nope its freaking amazing how this new bigger spider comes out of the dull looking smaller exo....where did all that spider come from:?    lol
> moose


Atta of that big butt


----------



## BrotherM213 (Jan 12, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Molts just never get old do they? Nice pics! :clap:


I was going to say the same thing!  


Very nice collection moose.  I like that frog on the first page.  Those scorps are neat too.


----------



## moose35 (Mar 3, 2009)

Jesters_pipe said:


> I was going to say the same thing!
> 
> 
> Very nice collection moose.  I like that frog on the first page.  Those scorps are neat too.


thanks

sadly that frog kicked the bucket not too long ago  



    moose


----------



## moose35 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Koh_ (Mar 4, 2009)

wow..i really like your h.  schmidti..that's awesome.:drool:


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice shots man 
I like the sideways molt pics


----------



## Endagr8 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice pics!  

What species did that crazy webbing? Your GBB?

It's never too late to start labeling your pics


----------



## moose35 (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## olablane (Mar 29, 2009)

You have an amazing collection!! Nice pics, keep them coming!


----------



## pato_chacoana (Mar 30, 2009)

Love the A. geniculata!  

Pato


----------



## moose35 (Mar 30, 2009)

psst...A. brocklehursti    



   moose


----------



## moose35 (Apr 1, 2009)

olablane said:


> You have an amazing collection!! Nice pics, keep them coming!


thanks...
here are some more...

  moose


----------



## Struckanerve (Apr 1, 2009)

hmmm i wonder what the prince alberts cherry pack is for lol


----------



## moose35 (Apr 2, 2009)

Struckanerve said:


> hmmm i wonder what the prince alberts cherry pack is for lol


i smoke them. :? 


  moose


----------



## _Lange (Apr 2, 2009)

how many T's do you have moose??


----------



## moose35 (Apr 2, 2009)

_Lange said:


> how many T's do you have moose??


ehh...not too many.
i really don't know a count but less then 100


     moose


----------



## _Lange (Apr 2, 2009)

oh....  lol.  It's gotta be like a good 50 then. but anyway, nice collection:clap:


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice B emilia.
About how big is it?


----------



## moose35 (Apr 2, 2009)

fartkowski said:


> Very nice B emilia.
> About how big is it?


 thanks
she's only about 2 inches or so.


        moose


----------



## moose35 (Jun 6, 2009)

forgot about this in the freezer.

I thought I threw it out. 
maybe i can send it out for an id,
used to be a male..but the female munched him after a succesful mating.


----------



## moose35 (Jun 7, 2009)

i have found the emboli


----------



## seanbond (Jun 7, 2009)

wow, male debris..


----------



## moose35 (Jun 12, 2009)

delete me please


----------



## moose35 (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## AlainL (Jun 24, 2009)

You have a nice collection, your H.schmidti pics are very nice:clap:


----------



## moose35 (Jul 6, 2009)

AlainL said:


> You have a nice collection, your H.schmidti pics are very nice:clap:


thank you. i'm still waiting for you to take pics of my spiders.


here is my lame attempt at taking some pics as good as yours alain.


----------



## moose35 (Jul 6, 2009)

a few more..


----------



## moose35 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Jul 11, 2009)

nice pics moose :clap: 


   moose


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 11, 2009)

hahah, cool pics moose!   I personally like very much the A. geniculata (haven't got any  ) and the next spider (which sp. is it?)

You got romantic with that rose huh? haha


----------



## moose35 (Jul 11, 2009)

pato_chacoana said:


> hahah, cool pics moose!   I personally like very much the A. geniculata (haven't got any  ) and the next spider (which sp. is it?)
> 
> You got romantic with that rose huh? haha


yea man that rose was pretty so i had to give it a photoshoot  

\but...


you have the spider in the pics after the genic(well its really a brockelhursti)

and its a friggin pampho.

i'm dissapointed in you.  ;P


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice shots man.
I like the rose


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 11, 2009)

haha, of course but which sp.?  

Indeed, the Acantho is not geniculata now that I look at the last pic


----------



## moose35 (Jul 11, 2009)

thats a platy.

she is nice and freshley molted.



   moose


----------



## moose35 (Jul 11, 2009)

fartkowski said:


> Nice shots man.
> I like the rose


thanks. 
i actually just took a piece of paper and made a cone around the rose. so there would be no background.
i always love looking at your pics also.


         moose


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks man 
There are certain species that I can't wait til they get some colors so I can get some pictures of them


----------



## seanbond (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah that platy is looking vury nice sir!


----------



## moose35 (Jul 11, 2009)

seanbond said:


> yeah that platy is looking vury nice sir!


thanks...
i used a flourescent light from a fish tank for the lighting. i think it "beautified" her.

   moose


----------



## moose35 (Jul 20, 2009)

p. fortis


----------



## seanbond (Jul 20, 2009)

me like that p fortis.
i need a pampho in my kollect.


----------



## moose35 (Jul 21, 2009)

seanbond said:


> me like that p fortis.
> i need a pampho in my kollect.


yes you do.
pamphos are addictive like the asains you like though ...so be careful....lol


moose


----------



## moose35 (Aug 3, 2009)

A. sternalis


----------



## moose35 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Koh_ (Sep 22, 2009)

is that p.ultramarinus? 


moose35 said:


>



btw your p.fortis and h.schmithi(i know it's wrong spell) are gorgeous.;


----------



## moose35 (Sep 22, 2009)

a little something i've been working on


----------



## moose35 (Sep 22, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> is that p.ultramarinus?


 nope that A. antillensis 



Koh_ said:


> btw your p.fortis and h.schmithi(i know it's wrong spell) are gorgeous.;


   thank you
 thats the only haplo i have  

               moose


----------



## moose35 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## un33dit (Sep 27, 2009)

moose35 said:


> a little something i've been working on


Wow...that is an awesome setup moose. Are you keeping any T's in there?

-Gary


----------



## moose35 (Sep 28, 2009)

un33dit said:


> Wow...that is an awesome setup moose. Are you keeping any T's in there?
> 
> -Gary


thanks..its not done yet thought thats just a little corner.

i watched all the robc vids to figure out what i was doing ;P


----------



## Endagr8 (Sep 28, 2009)

moose35 said:


> a little something i've been working on


What did you use for the background? That looks really nice. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## moose35 (Sep 28, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> What did you use for the background? That looks really nice. :clap: :clap: :clap:


i guess i have to finish it now...you guys suck.  


i'll post some more pics soon and "maybe i'll tell how i did it.


             moose


----------



## pato_chacoana (Oct 1, 2009)

Amazing setup Moose!! Really good work :clap: Some day I'll make a little rainforest for my T. blondi  


best regards
pato


----------



## AlainL (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice terrarium man:clap:


----------



## moose35 (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks pato and Alain
i'll try to finish that tank soon. so i can show it finished.

i appreciate it

        moose


----------



## codykrr (Oct 6, 2009)

hey moose just curious as to what species of moss that is.   and did you buy it, or harves it yourself?


----------



## moose35 (Oct 6, 2009)

thats a special species of moss called 
BRYOPHYTES NEWJERSEYWOODS.


   moose

   its just stuff i picked up off the ground.
seems to like my waterfall.


----------



## robc (Oct 11, 2009)

*Great job!!!*

Very nice pics :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## upwith inverts! (Oct 11, 2009)

Where did you get that gorgeous H. schmidti?:worship:


----------



## moose35 (Oct 11, 2009)

from a pet store by me for 30 bucks like 2 years ago... with a 2 gallon tank glass lid and a screen lid.
they were scared of it.


           moose


----------



## moose35 (Oct 11, 2009)

robc said:


> Very nice pics :clap: :clap: :clap:


thanks sir...i'll take some pampho pics soon for ya....


    moose


----------



## robc (Oct 11, 2009)

moose35 said:


> thanks sir...i'll take some pampho pics soon for ya....
> 
> 
> moose


Please do!!:clap: :drool:


----------



## seanbond (Oct 13, 2009)

do you plan on breeding your schmidti?
let me know if you find a male.


----------



## moose35 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## seanbond (Oct 18, 2009)

very nice shots today!
so i guess no breeding the female schmidti?


----------



## moose35 (Oct 18, 2009)

seanbond said:


> very nice shots today!


 thanks you very much. glad somebody appreciates them. 



seanbond said:


> so i guess no breeding the female schmidti?


i'd love to breed her. just nobody ever wants to give up a male.


----------



## un33dit (Oct 18, 2009)

moose35 said:


> thanks you very much. glad somebody appreciates them.
> QUOTE]
> 
> AWWWW...Too bad there are no crying smiley!;P
> ...


----------



## moose35 (Oct 18, 2009)

un33dit said:


> AWWWW...Too bad there are no crying smiley!;P
> 
> I appreciate them too Moose!
> 
> -Gary


well i figured if i complain like everyone else that nobody replies. 
then maybe people will reply...and its working... 



              moose


----------



## wayne the pain (Oct 19, 2009)

Great pix of some amazing T's you have. Think posting Sp names would be better, or you hoping for people to post on your thread asking what is what so you get some replies?


----------



## moose35 (Oct 19, 2009)

wayne the pain said:


> Great pix of some amazing T's you have.


thank you.


wayne the pain said:


> Think posting Sp names would be better, or you hoping for people to post on your thread asking what is what so you get some replies?


   exactly.... 


             moose


----------



## Pocketpet (Oct 19, 2009)

Haplopelma schmidti is amazing :O 

How old is she?

btw: great shots


----------



## moose35 (Oct 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]kZDQ3SXw1ac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## moose35 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Mattyb (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice pics. Not big into scorpions but seems like you have a very nice collection. Can you hold your pede?


----------



## moose35 (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks
...i'm not too big on handling.
the pede is dead anyway.


moose


----------



## pato_chacoana (Oct 31, 2009)

Very cool video Moose!!   The close up on that Pampho is great! Really big one (which sp. is it?)   It reminded me that I have to buy crickets aggghhh... don't want to make them live on roaches only  

I have to make videos sometime ! My camera is a Panasonic that shoots on .mod and I couldn't get a good player for Mac for it yet...

Tonight my L. violaceopes are molting into eating stage!! really excited  


Cheers,
Pato


----------



## moose35 (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks pato. your comments are always much appreacated.
the close up is of a _P.platyomma_

also taken with a little panasonic point and shoot(lumix i belive)

good luck with the slings


          moose


----------



## moose35 (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 12, 2009)

Is that a vagans? If so, why the crap can't mine look like that? And if it isn't, well that would explain it. 


-ben


----------



## moose35 (Nov 12, 2009)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> Is that a vagans? If so, why the crap can't mine look like that? And if it isn't, well that would explain it.
> 
> 
> -ben


thats a _Sericopelma sp_....i guess that explains it.



               moose


----------



## moose35 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 18, 2009)

You've got some wonderful t's in your collection Moose! Nice pics too!

-ben


----------



## moose35 (Nov 21, 2009)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> You've got some wonderful t's in your collection Moose! Nice pics too!
> 
> -ben


thank you   

           moose


----------



## moose35 (Nov 22, 2009)

its coming along nicley....needs a few more things

let me know what you think...good or bad.


             moose


----------



## hellraizor (Nov 22, 2009)

looks great! I really like that short "haired" moss. I dont really know what else to call it.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Nov 22, 2009)

Loving that waterfall with the pond at the bottom


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 23, 2009)

Very cool Moose :clap: I can only imagine a large Theraphosa inside!  But maybe I'd put a larger, deeper hide.

who will be the lucky spider?  

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## moose35 (Nov 23, 2009)

pato_chacoana said:


> Very cool Moose :clap: I can only imagine a large Theraphosa inside!  But maybe I'd put a larger, deeper hide.
> 
> who will be the lucky spider?
> 
> ...



shhhhhhh....its not for a spider   

i'm actually thinking of adding some [I]Triturus marmoratus[/I].


----------



## moose35 (Nov 23, 2009)

PoPpiLLs said:


> Loving that waterfall with the pond at the bottom


thanks..its was a pain to get working without splashing on the glass



hellraizor said:


> looks great! I really like that short "haired" moss. I dont really know what else to call it.


 thanks ....i think pillow moss or bubble moss i don't know either...i call it new jersey moss...lol



        moose


----------



## un33dit (Nov 23, 2009)

It's about time you finished that thing up...you lazy bum!!!

-Gary


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow moose, that set up is amazing, as well as your photos.

Cass


----------



## moose35 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mack&Cass said:


> Wow moose, that set up is amazing, as well as your photos.
> 
> Cass


thanks much...its appreciated



un33dit said:


> It's about time you finished that thing up...you lazy bum!!!
> 
> -Gary


i know i know.....its hard to find good moss in the concrete jungle.....you should come by and check it out


     moose


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 24, 2009)

Moose, I just notice your signature quotes
LOL
Man, that is funny stuff


----------



## seanbond (Nov 24, 2009)

that enclosure sucks but nice kollect


----------



## moose35 (Nov 24, 2009)

seanbond said:


> that enclosure sucks but nice kollect


i know....i ripped it apart this morning and am gonna start over.



      moose   ;P


----------



## moose35 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## moose35 (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## un33dit (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice pics Moose


----------



## moose35 (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks sir....
you should come by and see them in person

          moose


----------



## Teal (Dec 23, 2009)

*Wow, that last T is GORGEOUS! Is it an E. murinus or something? lol *


----------



## moose35 (Dec 23, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Wow, that last T is GORGEOUS! Is it an E. murinus or something? lol *


probably one of the most popular species but not  e. murinus

but it definitely is a nice *female*
Grammostola pulchripes

and thank you very much...its appreciated

         moose


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Dec 23, 2009)

G.pulchripes buty!! :razz:


----------



## seanbond (Dec 23, 2009)

nice fresh molt pik!


----------



## moose35 (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks guys....



          moose


----------



## Teal (Dec 24, 2009)

*Wow! I didn't realize G. pulchripes had that much colour! lol Do they dull down some when they aren't fresh out of a molt? *


----------



## moose35 (Dec 24, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Wow! I didn't realize G. pulchripes had that much colour! lol Do they dull down some when they aren't fresh out of a molt? *


yea a little bit of that gold/yellow goes away

now you have to buy one so you can see for yourself.


             moose


----------



## Teal (Dec 24, 2009)

*I guess I do! haha I like the green-ish base, instead of just brown. *


----------



## twees (Dec 25, 2009)

awesome photos! feeling totally inspired after going through all these amazing picture threads!


----------



## moose35 (Dec 26, 2009)

Teal said:


> *I guess I do! haha I like the green-ish base, instead of just brown. *


that will go away in a few days....







twees said:


> awesome photos! feeling totally inspired after going through all these amazing picture threads!


thanks...


      moose


----------



## codykrr (Dec 26, 2009)

you have lots of pampho's i see.  is that your favorite genus?


----------



## moose35 (Dec 27, 2009)

codykrr said:


> you have lots of pampho's i see.  is that your favorite genus?


it sure is....my favorites by far


         moose


----------



## codykrr (Dec 27, 2009)

whats your favorite species within the genus?

i just have one pampho...its a P platyomma got her for 100 B. dubia mixed lot.  she is only 5 inches but she has alot of growing to do.


----------



## Inguan (Dec 27, 2009)

what are name of that two spider , i wanna have them in my collection

Nice collection and nice spiders, scorpion and frogs...​


----------



## un33dit (Dec 27, 2009)

codykrr said:


> whats your favorite species within the genus?
> 
> i just have one pampho...its a P platyomma got her for 100 B. dubia mixed lot.  she is only 5 inches but she has alot of growing to do.


ultramarinus is his favorite ;P

-G


----------



## LovePets (Dec 27, 2009)

Inguan said:


> what are name of that two spider , i wanna have them in my collection
> 
> Nice collection and nice spiders, scorpion and frogs...​


The first one is p.irminia and the second one is av.versicolor.
Nice collection moose :drool:


----------



## moose35 (Dec 27, 2009)

Inguan said:


> what are name of that two spider , i wanna have them in my collection
> 
> Nice collection and nice spiders, scorpion and frogs...


 thanks the 2 spiders are_ p. irminia _and _a. versicolor_



LovePets said:


> The first one is p.irminia and the second one is av.versicolor.
> Nice collection moose :drool:


thank you very much....



codykrr said:


> whats your favorite species within the genus?
> 
> i just have one pampho...its a P platyomma got her for 100 B. dubia mixed lot.  she is only 5 inches but she has alot of growing to do.




@cody.....i think nigricolor is my fave...or maybe fortis....or maybe sp. ecuador....or........lol
 and you need more pamphos....1 is not good enough



un33dit said:


> ultramarinus is his favorite ;P
> 
> -G


shut up gary......



        moose


----------



## moose35 (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 1, 2010)

Man awesome pics moose. 5*


----------



## moose35 (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks...


                moose


----------



## moose35 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice _Aphonoscurria boreanni_ "Guatemala".


----------



## redrumpslump (Jan 3, 2010)

Respect the moose!


----------



## moose35 (Jan 3, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> Nice _Aphonoscurria boreanni_ "Guatemala".


you mean the orange spinnerettes don't mean its an Aphonopelma seemanni..........:?

   lol

    moose  ;P


----------



## moose35 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## moose35 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## moose35 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## moose35 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## moose35 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## codykrr (Feb 23, 2010)

nice pics man!

are those pics of the tank you rebuilt?

decided on whats going in it yet?


----------



## moose35 (Feb 24, 2010)

codykrr said:


> nice pics man!
> 
> are those pics of the tank you rebuilt?
> 
> decided on whats going in it yet?


thanks.....

yep thats the tank i built.....i'm still working on it though.
 and have no clue what to put in it


               moose


----------



## VESPidA (Feb 25, 2010)

wow, moose, those are fantastic:clap:  i esp love the regalis bum... the shadowing and perspective are really cool.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 25, 2010)

well you could always put some dart frogs in there.


----------



## moose35 (Feb 26, 2010)

codykrr said:


> well you could always put some dart frogs in there.


i don't know...i'm not really big on those.

time will tell..

 moose


----------



## moose35 (Feb 26, 2010)

HokiePokie727 said:


> wow, moose, those are fantastic:clap:  i esp love the* regalis *bum... the shadowing and perspective are really cool.


P. fasciata

thanks  dude
i let her run around on the wall to get those...


----------



## moose35 (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## moose35 (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## seanbond (Mar 24, 2010)

always a good thread to check on.


----------



## moose35 (Apr 25, 2010)

@ sean .....thanks dude
































          moose


----------



## moose35 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## moose35 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome! How'd the pairing go?


----------



## un33dit (Apr 25, 2010)

Good luck Tom...great pics!

-G


----------



## moose35 (Apr 25, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Awesome! How'd the pairing go?


not good yet...the male ia a chicken and i think the girl is late in her molt cycle. i gotta check my records.( haha.... like i keep records)




un33dit said:


> Good luck Tom...great pics!
> 
> -G


thanks sir....any idea of a new date for the bar - b - que?

my mom just gave a a little gift....so hopefully i can do better then my point and shoot that i'm using

  moose


----------



## un33dit (Apr 25, 2010)

moose35 said:


> thanks sir....any idea of a new date for the bar - b - que?
> 
> my mom just gave a a little gift....so hopefully i can do better then my point and shoot that i'm using
> 
> moose


I have to talk to the wife and work out a date. Then I have to work it out with Scott and Debby...there is some talk about turning into an Arachno BBQ. I'll keep you updated.

-Gary


----------



## seanbond (Apr 26, 2010)

good luck wit the mating


----------



## moose35 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## moose35 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## seanbond (May 9, 2010)

very nice closeups!


----------



## moose35 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## moose35 (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## seanbond (Jul 8, 2010)

very nice setup moose!


----------



## proper_tea (Jul 8, 2010)

Man... that is one nice firebellied toad setup...

Is that moss in there?  How do you keep it alive?  I've never had any luck with that.


----------



## moose35 (Jul 8, 2010)

seanbond said:


> very nice setup moose!


thanks as always dude.



proper_tea said:


> Man... that is one nice firebellied toad setup...
> 
> Is that moss in there?  How do you keep it alive?  I've never had any luck with that.


the moss is mostly jave moss(the aquatic plant) riccia( another aquatic) and the rest is just locally collected moss.

keep it moist( not wet) and the java and riccia will actually turn into a terrestial form of the aquatic plant.
and good lighting.

this wasn't meant for the FBT's but i feel bad that they are throw-away pets and i figured i give some a good home.
and they are already breeding( lots of tadpoles swimming around)

thanks

           moose


----------



## moose35 (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Terry D (Jul 10, 2010)

Moose, B emelia lookin' sweet! Nice thread. 

Terry


----------



## moose35 (Jul 10, 2010)

thanks, just molted a few days ago...bout 3" now

   moose


----------



## moose35 (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 10, 2010)

Is that MM a _Haplopelma_, by any chance?


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 11, 2010)

_Brachypelma emilia_ is so cute


----------



## moose35 (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## jbm150 (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous schmidti and emilia!


----------



## seanbond (Jul 13, 2010)

moose have you breed  pampho antinious before?-excuse spelling-


----------



## moose35 (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## codykrr (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice robustum!!!

Also that B. emilia is a real looker! nice shot moose.:clap:


----------



## moose35 (Jul 17, 2010)

Endagr8 said:


> Is that MM a _Haplopelma_, by any chance?


it might be....don't think they are classified yet (h. robustum)



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> _Brachypelma emilia_ is so cute


thanks





jbm150 said:


> Wow, gorgeous schmidti and emilia!


thank you



seanbond said:


> moose have you breed  pampho antinious before?-excuse spelling-


nope...don't actually have any pamphobeteus antinous



codykrr said:


> Nice robustum!!!
> 
> Also that B. emilia is a real looker! nice shot moose.:clap:


hey i'll trade you some roaches for her(the robustum)

and thanks about the emelia


               moose


----------



## codykrr (Jul 17, 2010)

Hahaha....very funny;P

Nice shots though!


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 17, 2010)

moose35 said:


> it might be....don't think they are classified yet (h. robustum)


They were classified by Strand in 1907. Good luck breeding him if you can find a girl!


----------



## moose35 (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## moose35 (Jul 28, 2010)

:drool:   
(hopefully she has fangs this time)


----------



## moose35 (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## moose35 (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 8, 2010)

Great pics man! Loving the freshly molted Pampho... I hope she recovers. I had this happened with a juvenile and I had to chop roaches to feed him...now has molted and recovered his fangs hopefully as he just hunted a roach!

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## crawltech (Nov 8, 2010)

Sweet pics for sure!....nice genic butt shot!


----------



## moose35 (Nov 8, 2010)

pato_chacoana said:


> Great pics man! Loving the freshly molted Pampho... I hope she recovers. I had this happened with a juvenile and I had to chop roaches to feed him...now has molted and recovered his fangs hopefully as he just hunted a roach!
> 
> Cheers,
> Pato


thanks man.

yea she seems to be eating fine now. i was giving her fresh molted roaches(the white ones) to get her to this molt and it seemed to work.




crawltech said:


> Sweet pics for sure!....nice genic butt shot!


thanks alot...butt thats actually an  A. brocklehursti.  they do look the same for the most part.


 moose


----------



## moose35 (Jun 17, 2011)

big avic sp.

was seeing how close i could get....

































moose


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 19, 2011)

About time you added some more pics

Nice shots


----------

